# Beavercreek wildlife area



## yakfish

Anybody ever hunt at the Beavercreek wildlife area? I tried it a couple times last year and I just got home from there this morning. I saw 2 squirrels today but I didn't get a shot at either of them. I am having a hard time finding them so any tips on where they would be? I'm fairly new to squirrel hunting so any help is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## fshnteachr

I hunted that area a lot last year....however, after reading the ODNR webpage I am unsure if shooting squirrels in there is legal. It says deer and furbearers only. While other places like Caesar's Creek it specifically mentions squirrels. You may want to read it, I am interested in someone else's interpretation.

From the webpage: 

_HUNTING, TRAPPING, AND FISHING
Only whitetail deer, waterfowl, and furbearers may be hunted on Beaver Creek Wildlife Area. Trapping is productive in the many wetlands and along Beaver Creek. A special permit is required to trap beaver on wildlife areas. Wood ducks and mallards can be hunted by jump shooting along Beaver Creek. Deer can be found in good numbers throughout the wildlife area._

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_resourcessubhomepage/WildlifeAreaMapsLandingPage/SouthwestOhioWildlifeAreaMaps/BeaverCreekWildlifeArea/tabid/19979/Default.aspx


----------



## yakfish

I guess we have to find the definition of a furbearer. do squirrels fall under the furbearing catagory? I have been looking for definintions on the dnr page but I haven't found any yet. any body else know?


----------



## fshnteachr

I looked it up...squirrels are not listed as a furbearer


----------



## yakfish

Well I guess its spring valley for me.


----------



## sc83

Just hunt the river bottoms at SV and you will see squirrels, I guarantee.


----------



## fshnteachr

I've been tearing up the squirrels at Caesar's Creek....it's just a matter of a 5 minute drive vs. 30 for me. I guess the new houses built near the Beavercreek place affected hunting in there. Who knows?


----------



## yakfish

I am going to try and go down to spring valley on the weekend.


----------



## fshnteachr

Deer Bow starts this weekend, be careful out there plinking squirrels.


----------

